# Cable Airshow 2009



## evangilder (Jan 10, 2010)

Day one is done and I am beat. I am urning in early because I have another full day out there tomorrow, but thought I'd share some quick edits/highlights from today.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 10, 2010)

Outstanding shots!

Looks like the weather was perfect for the show, too!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 10, 2010)

As always great job!!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 10, 2010)

Awesome shots Eric!!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 10, 2010)

With the guys. Great shots man thanks for sharing! 8)


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 10, 2010)

Great job. 

I wish I didn't have the flu. 


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 10, 2010)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> ...I wish I didn't have the flu.
> 
> Wheels


Sorry to hear your under the weather...

can't load up on some flu meds and at least make a showing for day 2?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks GG.
I have been this way since Christmas.
I finally broke down and went to the Doctor on Friday.
I am supposed to be in bed right now. 
Oh well, I couldn't sleep anyway.


Wheels


----------



## Geedee (Jan 10, 2010)

Nicely done


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2010)

Great stuff Eric!


----------



## rochie (Jan 10, 2010)

amazing as always Eric


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 10, 2010)

Great pics!

There's even one for Terry!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks guys. I have a ton of shots to go through, about 2,700 from 2 days. I am getting everything dialed in and having the camera get a full cleaning in October helped tremendously. I will try and get some more up tonight.


----------



## ontos (Jan 11, 2010)

Fantastic shots as always Eric, I was there on Saturday, should have got hold of you.   8)


----------



## evangilder (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry I missed you, Ontos. I was out on the line both days, so I may not have been visible from the crowd line, depending on where I was at any given time. I tried to stay out of the way of spectators when I could. I will be out at Riverside though, up on the hill near the tower.


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 11, 2010)

evangilder said:


> Day one is done and I am beat. I am turning in early because I have another full day out there tomorrow, but thought I'd share some quick edits/highlights from today.


Nice shots
is it just the angle or does that P-51 canopy look enormous?

Edit: could be a really small pilot


----------



## evangilder (Jan 11, 2010)

I think it's just the angle. That is a normal canopy.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 12, 2010)

Okay, here are a few more...


----------



## ontos (Jan 12, 2010)

WOOOOOW ! Those are great shots Eric, it must be really exciting to be on the flight line to take those shots. What lens did you use? I only had my 18-200mm. Dis the P-38 come on Sunday? Again great shots   8)


----------



## gumbyk (Jan 12, 2010)

Great pics Eric.

Whats the story with the Nanchang in the first pic?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 12, 2010)

Ontos, I was using the 50-500 Sigma for most of those. A couple were using the 18-200.

The Nanchang was taking off and actually pulled the gear up before he was completely off the ground. That was quite a site to see!


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 12, 2010)

Jeez I'm jealous I've got to wait about 4 months to see an airshow . Nice shots


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 12, 2010)

awesom! the shot of the p-38 is stunning. perfect framing...STELLAR!

I WANT IT AS A DESKTOP!


----------



## gumbyk (Jan 13, 2010)

evangilder said:


> Ontos, I was using the 50-500 Sigma for most of those. A couple were using the 18-200.
> 
> The Nanchang was taking off and actually pulled the gear up before he was completely off the ground. That was quite a site to see!



That's a practice pretty well frowned upon amongst the display pilots I know. Looks impressive, but there have been too many accidents caused by exactly that sort of thing.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah, it's frowned upon here as well. Not sure what the reasoning was, or if he just misjudged. It was pretty scary considering it was darn near right next to me.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 13, 2010)

WOW Eric!!! I love every one of em. Excellent work!!


----------



## ontos (Jan 13, 2010)

Here are some shots taken at the Cable Show on Saturday. Wish I had stayed for the P-38. This was my first try at taking shots of in flight aircraft with the camera. Some are a little fuzzy


----------



## evangilder (Jan 14, 2010)

Nicely done!  I was taking car photos about 75 yards from you. I would have been in front and to the right of you. I got that steamer from a litle different angle.


----------



## ontos (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice shot Eric, maybe we can meet at the Riverside show.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 14, 2010)

Sure. I will be on the hill near the tower.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice shots ontos!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 14, 2010)

Beautiful shots!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 16, 2010)

I finished the edits and page builds this morning. I posted 20 galleries to my website. Click the banner below to check it out.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 16, 2010)

Just awsome shots there Eric, many thanks again!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2010)

Cheers, Paul. I have always loved that show. Now you can see why.


----------

